# Special Thanks to "Mantis"



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Just a note to say a BIG THANK YOU to "MANTIS" for the great job he is doing in here.
















Welldone. I for One appreciate it tremendously.























Keep up the great work Mate


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

dito


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mantis is Way cool


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Oh sh*t...thanks so much guys


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

Yupp, Mantis is *DA MAN* in here
















Useless trivia: Mantis is also the name of a technique in skydiving where your arms are held in front of you like a... yeah, mantis. They use it in competitions and stuff.


----------

